
President Obama Launches New Pro-Competition Initiative - Redoubts
https://promarket.org/the-white-house-acknowledges-the-u-s-has-a-concentration-problem-president-obama-launches-new-pro-competition-initiative/
======
gwright
I can’t dispute the lack of competition on set-top boxes, but cable companies
and local telcos are prototypical examples of monopolies created by government
regulation. The problem in this particular area is a result of government
neglect in an area that it chose to regulate.

The actual issue brief
[[https://www.whitehouse.gov/sites/default/files/page/files/20...](https://www.whitehouse.gov/sites/default/files/page/files/20160414_cea_competition_issue_brief.pdf)]
reads a lot better than the linked article and does admit that government
policy is significant cause of anti-competitive behavior.

------
Redoubts

      > The first action in Obama’s new initiative is to open the market for set-top cable boxes
    

I couldn't help but jump for joy at the thought of these things being replaced
with something half way usable.

